# Авиация > Современность >  МАКС таки переедет в Парк Патриот????

## Pilot

Парк "Патриот" сможет принять в будущем Международный авиакосмический салон - замглавы Минобороны РФ



Кубинка (Московская область). 7 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Планы по переносу Международного авиакосмического салона (МАКС) из Жуковского в парк "Патриот" являются правильными, заявил заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов в среду журналистам в кулуарах международного форума "Армия-2016".

"Правильно сконцентрировать (МАКС - ИФ) в одном месте, в котором создана достойная инфраструктура, очень приличные условия для предприятий ОПК и - в первую очередь - для посетителей. Я считаю, что в парке "Патриот" созданы достойные условия - одни из лучших в мире в данной сфере", - сказал Ю.Борисов.

По его словам, парк надо "загружать мероприятиями".

"Парк Патриот имеет уникальные возможности по демонстрации вооружения военной техники. Помимо павильонов, где расположены экспозиции наших предприятий, у нас практически в шаговой доступности танковый полигон "Алабино", где можно продемонстрировать боевые возможности техники, практически до РСЗО (реактивные системы залпового огня - ИФ) и тактических пусков", - отметил он. "Более того на Кубинке расположен военный аэродром, на котором лстчику могут продемонстрировать все возможности нашей боевой авиации", - сказал замглавы Минобороны. 


ПыСы просто не знаю где разместить

----------


## Avia M

Нереально! Иначе городок и завод под снос, плюс "многомиллиардов" вложений. Желающие есть? С "Патриотом" налицо "перегибы"...
В верхах видимо думают иначе.

----------


## Pilot

выставка в Патриоте, показы там же, а авиабаза как аэродром взлета и посадки.

----------


## seDAN

То, что МАКС переедет в Патриот, - это вопрос времени. С 2019го ожидали почти все. 
Дальше нужно читать с определённой долей скептицизма и понимать, что информация собрана по слухам.
Теперь велика вероятность, что даже в 2017ом МАКС будет там. Руководство "Авиасалона" сказать что в шоке, ничего не сказать. Ибо проблемы с организацией в итоге свалятся на их плечи. (то, что Кубинка сейчас не в состоянии переварить >100К посетителей, думаю, объяснять не надо). Пока что руководство МО РФ ждёт выходных, чтобы посмотреть как справится Патриот в дни массового посещения, от этого и будут плясать. При том, что подготовить инфраструктуру под такой поток никто не успеет... В целом у Шойгу (именно у него, это он форсирует перевод МАКСа в Патриот и соответственно под крыло МО РФ) идеи сосредоточить всё в Патриоте: ТВМ уже нет, на очереди МАКС, Монино и Гидроавиасалон.

----------


## Avia M

> выставка в Патриоте, показы там же, а авиабаза как аэродром взлета и посадки.


"Локхид Мартин" каким образом будет выставляться в "Патриоте"? Модельками?
Для серьёзного международного салона с историей, переезд "смертелен".

----------


## An-Z

Скорее МАКС вяло додеградирует до регионального авиашоу, а ни как не площадки для демонстрации "российских высоких технологий и открытости внутреннего рынка России для совместных проектов с зарубежными партнерами", то вполне возможно его и перенесут в Кубинку, хотя там ни транспортной, ни выставочной инфраструктуры нет. 18 км от Патриота до Кубинки не наездишься..




> "Локхид Мартин" каким образом будет выставляться в "Патриоте"? Модельками?
> Для серьёзного международного салона с историей, переезд "смертелен".


Да не будет он скорее всего там "выставляться".. всяко в не в обозримом будущем..

----------


## FLOGGER

Я никак в толк не возьму: а чем и кого Жуковский-то перестал устраивать?

----------


## Avia M

> Я никак в толк не возьму: а чем и кого Жуковский-то перестал устраивать?


Жуковский всех устраивает, кроме отдельных личностей с амбициями из военного ведомства...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Жуковский всех устраивает, кроме отдельных личностей с амбициями из военного ведомства...


И это, и ещё то, что в Жуковском аэропорт международный будет. Скоро оттуда и ЛИиДБ авиафирм попросят. Статьи в прессе уже были на эту тему: мол, если ОКБ не смогут обеспечить режим секретности, то пусть сваливают. Например, в Новосибирск. Создадим, мол, там авиакластер. Так что МАКС - это ещё цветочки...

----------


## Avia M

> И это, и ещё то, что в Жуковском аэропорт международный будет. Скоро оттуда и ЛИиДБ авиафирм попросят. Статьи в прессе уже были на эту тему: мол, если ОКБ не смогут обеспечить режим секретности, то пусть сваливают. Например, в Новосибирск. Создадим, мол, там авиакластер. Так что МАКС - это ещё цветочки...


Возможно, но В Кубинке взлёты-посадки будут мешать (и не только ушам) г-ам Керимовым и прочим деловым личностям. Это причина посерьёзней, чем вокзал международный...
Выход один, ВПП В "Патриоте". :Smile: 
Новосибирск опрометчиво, там "вездесущие" соседи, секретность не устоит. Площадка в глухой тайге...
Печально всё это наблюдать. Налаживая одно, хе... (пардон) ломают другое.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Возможно, но В Кубинке взлёты-посадки будут мешать (и не только ушам) г-ам Керимовым и прочим деловым личностям. Это причина посерьёзней, чем вокзал международный...
> Выход один, ВПП В "Патриоте".
> Новосибирск опрометчиво, там "вездесущие" соседи, секретность не устоит. Площадка в глухой тайге...
> Печально всё это наблюдать. Налаживая одно, хе... (пардон) ломают другое.


Кроме Новосибирска есть ещё Комсомольск. Впрочем, там Азохен Вэй... Так что и там с режимом проблемы... А на счёт лечить одно и калечить другое... То ли такие вот "эффективные" менеджеры, сидящие не более одного шага вперёд, то ли задачи они решают совсем другие. Атдекларируемая забота об авиации, Государстве, Армии и пр. - не более, чем шумовая завеса для сокрытия истинных целей. А может им просто пох... на все это. Главное, как говаривал один мой бывший начальник- изображение собственной состоятельности. Перед начальством, естественно. То же и депутаты, кстати - закон за законом, и один другого дурнее.

----------


## seDAN

> Возможно, но В Кубинке взлёты-посадки будут мешать (и не только ушам) г-ам Керимовым и прочим деловым личностям. .


Каримов уже продал всё. Скорее всего МО РФ себе выкупит этот участок, если контора-покупатель уже не подставное лицо МО.

----------


## Avia M

> Каримов уже продал всё. Скорее всего МО РФ себе выкупит этот участок, если контора-покупатель уже не подставное лицо МО.


Возможно Каримов все продал, не в курсе... :Smile: 
А вот г-н Керимов Сулейман, мечтает летать с данного аэродрома в дальние страны. И пока данный вариант превалирует.

----------


## FLOGGER

> в Жуковском аэропорт международный будет.


Неужто в Москве такой сумасшедший (просится, конечно, другое слово) международный трафик, что ныне действующие а\порты не справляются? Честно говоря, как-то не очень верится в это. Да и "секретность" здесь, по-моему, ни при чем. Ну, допустим, ЛИиДБ оттуда выгонят (да и то, куда?), а ЦАГИ куда девать? Перместить такой огромный центр куда-то - это не фуражки с формой перешить.

----------


## seDAN

> Возможно Каримов все продал, не в курсе...
> А вот г-н Керимов Сулейман, мечтает летать с данного аэродрома в дальние страны. И пока данный вариант превалирует.


Найти опечатку - это конечно очень жестокий удар ниже пояса.
https://www.vedomosti.ru/business/ar...moskva-kubinke

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Неужто в Москве такой сумасшедший (просится, конечно, другое слово) международный трафик, что ныне действующие а\порты не справляются? Честно говоря, как-то не очень верится в это. Да и "секретность" здесь, по-моему, ни при чем. Ну, допустим, ЛИиДБ оттуда выгонят (да и то, куда?), а ЦАГИ куда девать? Перместить такой огромный центр куда-то - это не фуражки с формой перешить.


Трафик действительно напряженный. Вот только проблему решать можно и по другому. Можно построить новый а/п, можно было Быково восстановить, что не намного дешевле. А можно хапнуть уже готовое. Как Вы понимаете, в традициях наших "бизнесменов" не создавать, а хапать.  Собственно, ничего нового. А ЦАГИ, ЛИИ, ОКБ... А кому они нужны?

----------


## Avia M

А бизнесмены точно наши? Слухи разные ходили...

----------


## FLOGGER

А какая разница, чьи "бизнесмены"? В даном случае хозяином, по-любому, является гос-во. Оно "Жуком" и распорядится.

----------


## Nazar

Я бы в Пушкин перенес, ездить далеко не надо.. :Wink:

----------


## Avia M

> Я бы в Пушкин перенес, ездить далеко не надо..


Кст., там реально больше места, чем в Кубинке. Правда лес пострадает...

----------


## Nazar

Вопрос с коммуникациями...Да и вообще я это в качестве шутки сказал.

----------


## Avia M

> Вопрос с коммуникациями...Да и вообще я это в качестве шутки сказал.


Догадываюсь, но шутка с переездом в  Кубинку вовсю обсуждается... 
Вопрос с коммуникациями (и не только) там тоже присутствует.

----------


## Fencer

> Кроме Новосибирска есть ещё Комсомольск. Впрочем, там Азохен Вэй... Так что и там с режимом проблемы...


Он уже давно на этом сайте не появляется - знающим известна причина этого...

----------


## KURYER

> Я бы в Пушкин перенес, ездить далеко не надо..


Ульяновск-авиационная столица России. :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Получается у каждого министра имеется свой бзи... (идея в смысле)!

Планы проведения форумов "Армия". 

2015.
Международный военно-технический форум «Армия», который впервые пройдет в России в этом году, станет регулярным. Как заявил в эфире радиостанции «Эхо Москвы» начальник Главного управления научно-исследовательской деятельности Минобороны РФ Вячеслав Преснухин, масштабное мероприятие повторится в следующем году, а в дальнейшем будет проводиться каждые два года по четным годам.
Форум «Армия» будет проводиться каждые два года

Логично, "развели" с МАКСом по разным годам.

"А теперича"... (по Райкину)

В следующем году Международный авиационно-космический салон МАКС и проходящая под эгидой Минобороны России выставка-форум «Армия» из-за близко расположенных дат проведения фактически станут единым мероприятием. «Армия-2017» (открытие состоится 22 августа) начнет свою работу спустя два дня после закрытия салона МАКС. По мнению экспертов, такое совмещение выставок негативно скажется... (От себя- на участниках, а главное зрителях).
Московский авиасалон сблизился с «Армией-2017» - Известия

*Амбиции во главу угла*!

----------


## Avia M

Правит бал коммерция...

Нечто от Олега Фаличева. «МАКС-2019» впервые пройдет в Кубинке | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

----------


## Avia M

"Шабаш" продолжается... "Военные и прибыль".

...военное ведомство сохраняет планы по переносу выставки на военный аэродром в Кубинке и выставочный комплекс «Патриот» в Алабино.

«По оценкам военных, на создание соответствующей инфраструктуры в Кубинке и Алабино может понадобиться до 20 млрд рублей. Это средства на строительство выставочных павильонов, шале, транспортной инфраструктуры», — сказал представитель выставочной индустрии на условиях анонимности, так как финальных решений по сумме пока нет.

По его словам, военное ведомство рассчитывает, что часть затрат на строительство гостиниц, пунктов питания могут взять на себя независимые инвесторы.

Источник отметил, что сегодня МАКС, который проходит один раз в два года, приносит за выставку около 1 млрд рублей прибыли.

По его словам, один из аргументов военных состоит в том, что в Раменском заработал гражданский аэропорт, соседство с которым может помешать работе авиасалона. «Сегодня количество выполняемых с Раменского рейсов не велико, но к 2019 году оно может увеличиться», — сказал собеседник агентства.

Кроме того, по его словам, военные ссылаются на то, что основу летной программы МАКСа составляют полеты военных самолетов пилотажных групп «Стрижи» (МиГ-29), «Русские витязи» (Су-27 и Су-30СМ), «Соколы России» (Су-30 и Су-35), «Крылья Тавриды» (Як-130) и «Беркуты» (Ми-28Н). Военные самолеты и вертолеты при этом взлетают и садятся в основном на аэродроме Кубинка.

----------


## APKAH

> Кроме того, по его словам, военные ссылаются на то, что основу летной программы МАКСа составляют полеты военных самолетов пилотажных групп


Пилотажные группы, даже с парочкой иностранных, там ещё поместятся, но вот куда всех гостей девать? Кстати сможет ли там Ан-124 сесть? Полоса то там в два раза меньше - 2500 м...20 млрд для создания тех же условий что на МАКСе как обычно "внезапно нехватит", да и зачем заново изобретать телефон, когда вся инфраструктура уже есть в Жуковском...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Кстати сможет ли там Ан-124 сесть? Полоса то там в два раза меньше - 2500 м...


Пробег 900 м при максимальной посадочной массе. А вот со взлетом сложнее, при нормальной взлетной - 2 520 м.

----------


## Muller

> ....да и зачем заново изобретать телефон, когда вся инфраструктура уже есть в Жуковском...


Очень уж денег хочется :)
Хотя, если серьезно, я с трудом себе представляю каким образом МО собирается все это обосновать с экономической точки зрения. Ведь даже без серьезных расчетов видно, что хотя бы даже на то, чтобы отбить инвестиции, понадобятся десятилетия, не говоря уж о прибыли.

----------


## Avia M

> Очень уж денег хочется :)
> Хотя, если серьезно, я с трудом себе представляю каким образом МО собирается все это обосновать с экономической точки зрения. Ведь даже без серьезных расчетов видно, что хотя бы даже на то, чтобы отбить инвестиции, понадобятся десятилетия, не говоря уж о прибыли.


Поверьте, "большие чины" о деньгах всегда очень серьёзно. Соотв., в обоснованиях нет необходимости...

----------


## muk33

В прошлом году ездил в Кубинку на праздник 25-летия пилотажных групп. От траверза Голицыно начиналась пробка, в результате на автостоянку заехали через 3 (три) часа. На начало показа естественно опоздали...

----------


## Avia M

Позитив...

22 марта 2017 г. Пилотажные группы ВКС России «Русские витязи», «Стрижи», «Крылья Тавриды», «Соколы России» примут участие в демонстрационных полетах на авиакосмическом салоне МАКС-2017 в подмосковном Жуковском, сообщил журналистам командующий ВВС России генерал-лейтенант Андрей Юдин.  Об этом пишет RNS.

----------


## Avia M

Кст., есть мнение что к 2019 г. произойдёт "слияние" МАКСа и Форума, соотв. на площадках Кубинки...

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 16 мая - РИА Новости/Прайм. Перенос места проведения Международного авиакосмического салона (МАКС) в *2017* году из Жуковского в Кубинку обсуждается, сообщил директор департамента авиапромышленности Минпромторга РФ Сергей Емельянов в ходе пресс-конференции "Итоги года и перспективы развития российской вертолетной индустрии".

"Перевод авиасалона МАКС из Жуковского в Кубинку пока обсуждается. Основной вопрос - экономика и возможность размещения всей экспозиции на площадке. Окончательного решения пока нет", - сообщил Емельянов.

Ранее соорганизатор МАКС-2017 госкорпорация "Ростех" подтвердила перенос мероприятия с 15-20 августа на 18-23 июля.

Авиасалон МАКС проходит раз в два года, очередной авиасалон должен пройти в 2017 году. МАКС проводится с 1993 года и является одним из крупнейших мероприятий такого рода в мире. Главная цель проведения форума - демонстрация российских высоких технологий и открытости внутреннего рынка России для совместных проектов с зарубежными партнерами.

----------


## Avia M

26 мая 2017 г., AEX.RU –  Решение о проведении Международных авиационно-космических салонов на площадке авиационной базы в Кубинке (Московская область) не принято. «Авиасалон сохраняет своё присутствие в Жуковском», - цитирует пресс-служба авиасалона сообщение ТАСС со ссылкой на Министра промышленности и торговли Российской Федерации Дениса Мантурова.
«Мы пока не переводим авиасалон МАКС в Кубинку. Такие предложения поступали, более того, мы готовы их внимательно рассматривать. Но пока никаких решений на сей счёт не принималось», -сказал Д. Мантуров.

https://www.aex.ru/news/2017/5/26/170146/

----------


## Avia M

ЖУКОВСКИЙ /Московская область/, 18 июля. /ТАСС/. Летчики-испытатели обратились к президенту РФ Владимиру Путину с просьбой о том, чтобы сохранить проведение авиационно-космического салона МАКС в Жуковском.

"Владимир Владимирович, крик души есть на 30 секунд. Злые языки утверждают, что это у нас последний МАКС в Жуковском. Мы обращение от летчиков-испытателей передали Дмитрию Олеговичу [вице-премьеру Рогозину]. Если будет возможность, хотелось бы, чтобы посмотрели", - сказал летчик-испытатель Роман Таскаев.
По мнению летного состава испытателей, которые базируются на аэродроме в Жуковском, здесь достаточная по площади территория, развитая инфраструктура и должный уровень безопасности.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Летчики-испытатели попросили Путина сохранить проведение МАКС в Жуковском - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

P.S. Интересно, после этого "крика", что будет с авантюрой переноса?...

----------


## Pilot

Или с Петровичем.

----------


## Avia M

> Или с Петровичем.


Прогрессивка?...

----------


## Avia M

Общественность страшная сила...

Руководители минторга, миноборона и ГК Ростех хотят переместить МАКС в Кубинку, и даже, по неофициальным сведениям, Денис Мантуров подписал уже проект Постановления правительства. Однако авиационная общественность продолжает попытки оставить МАКС в Жуковском.

http://www.zhukvesti.ru/articles/detail/40367/

----------


## flogger23

Я надеюсь, что тоже будущее МАКС в Жуковский. В Кубинке есть нет инфраструктуру для этого.

----------


## Red307

Если продолжат увеличивать интенсивность полетов из ZIA, то МАКС им начнет очень мешать..

----------


## Pilot

За 2 года в Кубинке и полосу удлинят и построят стоянки - павильоны

----------


## Avia M

> За 2 года в Кубинке и полосу удлинят и построят стоянки - павильоны


Этого по вашему достаточно?

----------


## Mig

> Если продолжат увеличивать интенсивность полетов из ZIA, то МАКС им начнет очень мешать..


А за счет чего будет увеличиваться интенсивность пассажирских рейсов из Жуковского?! Для этого одного желания владельца пассажирского терминала и других заинтересованных лиц маловато будет...

----------


## Red307

> А за счет чего будет увеличиваться интенсивность пассажирских рейсов из Жуковского?! Для этого одного желания владельца пассажирского терминала и других заинтересованных лиц маловато будет...


Я в этой кухне мало понимаю. Наверное выгодные предложения на рынке. Мы в ноябре в Казань и обратно летали за 4500р/чел на выходные. Был полный бомбардье.  Сейчас эти рейсы отменили. Зато появились много новых. Например Тель Авив. Туда обратно 15000р/чел Уральскими Авиалиниями на ноябрь.

Также много по СНГ. Ош, Минск, Худжанд, Бишкек, Душанбе...

----------


## Red307

> Этого по вашему достаточно?


Там 40 миллиардов можно "освоить"

----------


## Pilot

> Там 40 миллиардов можно "освоить"


правильное направление 
А все остальное значения не имеет

----------


## Mig

> Я в этой кухне мало понимаю....


Уважаю самокритику! Остается сделать второй шаг: на топтаться на этой кухне:)

----------


## Avia M

> правильное направление 
> А все остальное значения не имеет


Такой МАКС нам не нужен!...

https://vk.com/club955037

----------


## OKA

> Такой МАКС нам не нужен!...
> 
> https://vk.com/club955037


Романтичненько и многофункциональненько))

Хочешь-стой, хочешь-сиди на пригорке, хошь-загорай, хошь-куличики лепи  :Biggrin: 

Ляпота!))

Тени от фигур показывают очевидное направление съёмок)) 

Горочка песчаная, трибуны, облачка и кусок леса, на фото вышли норм.))

Со временем, в отдалённом светлом будущем, может и наладится, как-нибудь))

Подготовка к параду в честь 100 летия ВВС - Страница 3

105 лет ВВС в Патриоте, фоторепортаж: fotografersha



Доп.))

http://yuripasholok.livejournal.com/....html#comments

----------


## Avia M

"Минфин здравомыслящий".

Минфин отказывается выделять деньги на перенос авиасалона МАКС в Кубинку, так как это очень затратное дело. Об этом передает информационный паблик "МЭШ" в социальной сети "Вконтакте".

Сообщается, что казначеи не понимают, где брать деньги на модернизацию аэродрома и парка "Патриот". Для допуска к проведению салона в Кубинке нужно удлинить и расширить взлетную полосу. Кроме того, требуется расположить трибуны в 400 метрах от взлетного поля для безопасности. Организовать удобное транспортное сообщение для гостей и зрителей сильно затратное дело, сообщают в Министерстве финансов. Проект модернизации уже есть, а финансирование под него у Минобороны нет. 

Окончательно вопрос о переносе будет решаться на уровне первых лиц государства.

P.S. Получается, если казначеи не понимают, то первые лица вразумят... :Confused:

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Кудрин в своё время наехал на МО РФ. И где теперь Кудрин? 
Ничо... Кужугетыч ещё подводный биатлон продавит. Будем с трибун на берегу наблюдать захватывающее зрелище - гонки подводных лодок...
Канал для гонок прокопают. От Кубинки до "Патриота".

----------


## Avia M

> правильное направление 
> А все остальное значения не имеет


Международный авиакосмический салон МАКС в 2019 году пройдет на прежней площадке - подмосковном Жуковском, говорится в распоряжении правительства.

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/585854

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 27 февраля. /ТАСС/. Торжественная церемония закладки первого камня на месте будущего здания национального центра "Россия" и установка флагштока со знаменем Победы, которые были запланированы на 27 февраля, пройдет в апреле. 

Создание национального центра "Россия" и установка флагштока входят в ряд мероприятий программы "Знамя Победы", посвященной подготовке к празднованию 75-летия Великой Победы. Центр планируется построить к 2020 году на территории военно-патриотического парка "Патриот" в Московской области.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Закладка первого камня центра «Россия» в парке «Патриот» пройдет в апреле - Московская область - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> В следующем году Международный авиационно-космический салон МАКС и проходящая под эгидой Минобороны России выставка-форум «Армия» из-за близко расположенных дат проведения фактически станут единым мероприятием. «Армия-2017» (открытие состоится 22 августа) начнет свою работу спустя два дня после закрытия салона МАКС. По мнению экспертов, такое совмещение выставок негативно скажется... (От себя- на участниках, а главное зрителях).
> Московский авиасалон сблизился с «Армией-2017» - Известия
> 
> *Амбиции во главу угла*!


Следующая "Армия" пройдёт в 2020 году. Логично.

----------


## Avia M

> Следующая "Армия" пройдёт в 2020 году. Логично.



Отставить логику. Успехи окрыляют... :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

"Подогревают"!  :Cool: 




> МОСКВА, 15 мар - РИА Новости. В этом году крупнейшая российская авиавыставка МАКС не будет проводиться, соответствующее распоряжение подписал премьер-министр Дмитрий Медведев.


https://ria.ru/20190315/1551835345.html

----------


## Polikarpoff

> "Подогревают"! 
> 
> 
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190315/1551835345.html





> Сообщение "Авиасалон МАКС не будет проводиться в 2019 году" аннулировано
> 15:00
> 17870
> Сообщение "Авиасалон МАКС не будет проводиться в 2019 году" аннулировано как вышедшее ошибочно.


Как-то так уже...

----------


## Avia M

Распоряжение от 19 июля 2019 года №1606-р. В 2020 году предусматривается проведение шести выставок, в 2021 году – семи выставок.
В 2021 году запланированы Международный авиационно-космический салон «МАКС» (Жуковский, Московская область)...

Документы - Правительство России

Что и следовало ожидать!

----------


## Red307

В этом году будет парный пилотаж 30СМ

----------


## Avia M

Испытатели иркутяне "на морячках".

----------


## Red307

А 5го поколения аж 3 штуки взлетело.

----------


## Avia M

> А 5го поколения аж 3 штуки взлетело.


"Воюют" меж собой...

----------


## Fencer

Интерактивная гигарама авиасалона МАКС-2019 https://gigarama.ru/maks2019/

----------


## Red307

Надо было су-34 поставить рядом с су-57, что бы Эрдогану четко прочитали "Алексей Пешков"

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Интерактивная гигарама авиасалона МАКС-2019 https://gigarama.ru/maks2019/


Не в ту сторону объектив направили...

----------


## Avia M

> Надо было су-34 поставить рядом с су-57, что бы Эрдогану четко прочитали "Алексей Пешков"


Смысла нет. Реджеб давно в друзьях. Порешали в верхах, без помидоров. Грабли №...

----------


## Avia M

Более 30 списанных самолетов и вертолетов 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа установят на площадках филиалов парка "Патриот" на юге России, сообщает пресс-служба ЮВО.
Такое решение принял командующий войсками округа генерал-полковник Александр Дворников. Всего на юге России есть более 50 площадок филиалов парка "Патриот".
"В парках "Патриот" на территории ЮВО будут установлены истребители Су-27 и МиГ-29, бомбардировщики Су-24, военно-транспортный самолет Ан-26, а также вертолеты армейской авиации Ми-8, Ми-9 и Ми-24"
Около половины авиационной техники уже доставлено к местам установки в Ростовской, Волгоградской и Астраханской областях, Северной Осетии, в Ставрополье и на Кубани, а в также в Севастополе.
Перед транспортировкой технику разбирают в связи с ее большими габаритами, а собирают и красят на месте.
Для доставки задействованы автомобильные тралы и вертолеты военно-транспортной авиации Ми-26.

----------


## Avia M

Проводимый в подмосковном Жуковском Международный авиационно-космический салон МАКС состоится в 2021 году в установленные даты - с 20 по 25 июля.

https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/12/11/220647/

А Ле-Бурже отменили...

----------


## Fencer

Транспортная доступность Парка «Патриот» будет улучшена за счет введения дополнительного автобусного маршрута : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

https://patriotp.ru/afisha/7-let-parku-patriot-/

----------


## Avia M

Шестнадцатый Международный авиационно-космический салон МАКС-2023 будет проходить в городском округе Жуковский Московской области с 18 по 23 июля 2023 года.

Открыта регистрация участников МАКС-2023 - Официальный сайт международного авиационно-космического салона

----------

